# [SOLVED] Problem with rendering video in Premiere



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm currently using Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 in Windows XP to edit and render the following video below.

The .mov clips were created on a Mac, but I am working on a PC.

After downloading the clips, they play perfectly fine and smooth on my PC, after importing them into Premiere, they play fine and smooth when scrubbing, but after I render them out I get this strange visual echoing or jitteriness (not exactly sure what the proper name of this particular video aberration is). 

I am rendering out using Media Encoder. I thought it might be a frame rate issue, but I've tried a variety of different frame rates all with the same results.

If anyone can tell me how to correct this problem, or even if anyone can just tell me the name of this particular issue so I can search for a solution myself, I'd be very appreciative.

Anyway, the link to the clip is below, and thanks in advance to any help anyone can give! :banghead: :3-rockon: :4-cheers:

*The video can be found on VIMEO through this link*


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Problem with rendering video in Premiere*

Also, I'm rendering a quicktime using H.264 compression.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Problem with rendering video in Premiere*

Hmmm, just for kicks, I imported the same clips into After Effects CS3, rendered a quicktime with Photo-jpeg compression, and I didn't have the same issue, it rendered out just fine.

(H.264 doesn't seem to want to work with After Effects very well)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Problem with rendering video in Premiere*

Hi Badgerboy

you look to have some ghosting there - the motion seems to have either dropped frames or repeated frames. You could check this by importing the rendered H264 clip into Premiere and going frame by frame in the monitor window - look for frames that repeat or bigger gaps between position of objects/people from one frame to the next.

What was the framerate of the original .mov file?
What frame rate did you set the project settings to?
What frame rate did you use for export settings?

Hopefully these should all be the same.

Many video editors transcode .mov files to a more editing-friendly format before editing - usually .avi as .mov is not loved by Premiere, AE or Vegas
this article gives a method and links to the necessary codecs and converter.

The other thing to check is your bitrate settings on export - over 8-10 will sometimes cause stutter especially when uploaded to Vimeo or Youtube as their converters can't handle it well.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Problem with rendering video in Premiere*

Well, that was it, my project settings were set at 15 fps while all the other settings and the original .mov file were set at 29.97 fps

I followed the instructions below and whala it was fixed!

Changing Project Settings

Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Problem with rendering video in Premiere*

no problem - glad you got it sorted :smile:


----------

